# R.I.P Merlin, re-united with your best friend



## Voldii (Apr 18, 2012)

It's less than 2 weeks since Midnight past away, and Merlin has been put to sleep. The vets tried everything, but his neck was too badly damaged. He's with Midnight now, best friends together again. Merlin was only just 1, and he's left his brother all alone. Voldi, although they did not share a hutch, will miss him a lot. I'll miss him. (sorry for thr large pictures)


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 18, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for your loss of Merlin.

K


----------



## gmas rabbit (Apr 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, he was such a young and handsome little boy. binky free with your best buddy.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 18, 2012)

Merlin knew you did the best for him, all the time he was with you.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry about your loss of Merlin. Binky Free Bud!


----------



## Voldii (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I still can't believe I've lost 2 in such a short space of time. 3 has become 1.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 18, 2012)

We're so sorry for your losses. Merlin could have been a twin for our little boy Stewart. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## Voldii (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw there seems to be a lot of little Merlins around. Thank you.


----------

